# Wyvern Calling! (Foxcub 18 Mk1)



## tomjcarty (Dec 16, 2018)

Wyvern, formerly Little Vixen, is my Foxcub 18, which is in for a facelift as we speak, hoping to have her back out in Feb / March, on the Shannon and its lakes for 2019, and at Limerick and the inshore waters of the Atlantic for August or so.

Might get over to the UK with her too... but first... I must learn to sail, full stop!

Any Foxcub folk here? Thinking of putting bowsprit on her: is it worth it?
I want to run all lines to the cockpit as Ill be shorthanded mostly (passsengers are not good sailors!), what sort of line layout have you on your Foxcub boats for shorthanded sailing?

Rudder: what sort of pintles is there on yours? The ones on mine look light, I dont know are they original. One chap said a laser rudder would do the job, just adjust the gap between pintle and gudjeon.

Where can I get covers for the navigation lights?


----------

